# Interesting fixie site



## Losidan (21 Jun 2008)

I am sure most have seen this, however just in case....

I stumbled across this site while reading up on fixies cos I want to build one up for commuting to work. 

http://www.freshtripe.co.uk/Freshtripe/Bikes/Bikes.html


----------



## ASC1951 (22 Jun 2008)

Dear me, what a collection! Coloured like bubblegum wrappers and each one more garish than the last.

Perhaps I just have no fashion sense.


----------



## zimzum42 (23 Jun 2008)

Some nice bikes in there, but damn don't they all look awful!


----------



## Thedude (23 Jun 2008)

I guess its just personal choice. I like most of the bikes on there, apart from the lo pro. The proliferation of the bike as a fashion item can only be a good one as it encourages people to cycle. I made my girlfriend a pink bike with white deep V's (& tyres) with bright green bartape and even though it is not to my taste she loves it and gets excited when we go on our sunday rides.


----------



## skwerl (24 Jun 2008)

anyone who uses terms such as "nu-old-skool", "blinging boutique parts" and "Daz-white" needs shooting


----------



## dudi (24 Jun 2008)

why?


----------



## zimzum42 (25 Jun 2008)

Cos it marks them out as trendy idiots?


----------



## Thedude (25 Jun 2008)

zimzum42 said:


> Cos it marks them out as trendy idiots?



A lot of people make the same generalizations about fixed gear riders.


----------



## zimzum42 (25 Jun 2008)

indeed, so why make it worse by riding something akin to a big hat that says 'knobber'


----------



## Thedude (25 Jun 2008)

So every bike should be non-descript?


----------



## zimzum42 (25 Jun 2008)

No, it's just the lo-pros always look terrible, and many of those bikes are just horrible colour mixes.

But it's all opinion!!!!


----------



## Thedude (25 Jun 2008)

It's a bad opinion! 

Someone riding a bike rather than driving a car is a good thing. And if riding a bright green frame with risers and a 26" front deep v gets someone onto a bike than that is a good thing.


----------



## zimzum42 (25 Jun 2008)

I love cars too, so where does that fit in!?!?

5 bikes in the shed and a lusting for a Landcruiser, gotta love it!


----------



## dudi (25 Jun 2008)

I could only see one bike on there with a strange colour mix... that's the pink one with the blu rear wheel and the white front wheel. and the only odd thing about it is that the wheels don't match. 

As for the Low-pro ones, i think it's quite a striking look... as striking as the Pinarello *Prince*with it's Wibbly-Wobbly, Salvador Dali forks and seat-stays.


----------



## skwerl (25 Jun 2008)

Thedude said:


> It's a bad opinion!
> 
> Someone riding a bike rather than driving a car is a good thing. And if riding a bright green frame with risers and a 26" front deep v gets someone onto a bike than that is a good thing.



there's no such thing as a bad opinion. Opinion is someone's point of view so by default can never be wrong/bad.

Anyway, the point was about the whole cultural thing surrounding fixed riding not about getting people out of cars and onto bikes


----------



## Thedude (25 Jun 2008)

skwerl said:


> there's no such thing as a bad opinion. Opinion is someone's point of view so by default can never be wrong/bad.
> 
> Anyway, the point was about the whole cultural thing surrounding fixed riding not about getting people out of cars and onto bikes



In my opinion the world is triangular?

What cultural thing? We make aesthetic choices in everything we buy. Someone choosing to ride a bright green bike doesn't make them an idiot it makes no sense. It would be like calling someone an idiot for dating a supermodel.


----------



## zimzum42 (26 Jun 2008)

it might not make them an idiot intrinsically, but I'd still think them an idiot....

I do actually have a bright green bike though! 

Check the pics in the link below!


----------



## skwerl (26 Jun 2008)

Thedude said:


> In my opinion the world is triangular?
> 
> What cultural thing? We make aesthetic choices in everything we buy. Someone choosing to ride a bright green bike doesn't make them an idiot it makes no sense. It would be like calling someone an idiot for dating a supermodel.



It's quite easy to prove the world is not triangluar so that's not opinion it's an incorrect statement.
*Opinion*: a belief or judgment that rests on grounds insufficient to produce complete certainty.

I didn't call anyone an idiot. I said they should be shot.

Some people might have a dislike for supermodel-daters. 
Some people have general dislikes for 4x4 drivers, buses, taxis, etc.

I have a general dislike for the mass of fixed-riding Londoners who all dress like and ride like, couriers, "work" in Soho and spend a lot of time loafing around coffee shops using terms like "old-skool". In my opinion they're generally tossers with no regard for anyone else on the road/pavement. There are some exceptions though.

Yes they are at least on bikes but most of them haven't got there from a car so there's no real benefit. They certainly don't help further the cycling image. They'll be off their bikes when the next bandwagon arrives.


----------



## Thedude (26 Jun 2008)

"*Opinion*: a belief or judgment that rests on grounds insufficient to produce complete certainty."

Then with sufficent discussion ones opinion can be changed. Thus making ones former opinion invalid...Wrong.

"I didn't call anyone an idiot"

I didn't say you called anyone an idiot. I was referring to the previous poster.

"I said they should be shot."

?

The rest of your comment was a just a series of generalizations which are pointless to argue against. I'll let you sit up there on your pedestal


----------



## Thedude (26 Jun 2008)

zimzum42 said:


> it might not make them an idiot intrinsically, but I'd still think them an idiot....
> 
> I do actually have a bright green bike though!
> 
> Check the pics in the link below!



I like this one: 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=34206521&id=36909864&l=b4e84

Though those bull horns look like they could easily impale the unaware pedestrian.


----------



## zimzum42 (27 Jun 2008)

Thedude said:


> I like this one:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=34206521&id=36909864&l=b4e84
> 
> Though those bull horns look like they could easily impale the unaware pedestrian.



They'd better get out of the way then!


----------



## dudi (27 Jun 2008)

what are bull horns like to ride on? do they take much getting used to?


----------



## zimzum42 (27 Jun 2008)

Are those bars really bullhorns? I guess so. I quite like them. In that pic the stem is actually too long for me, so I never rode stretched out. Now I've got a shorter stem and black tape, so being stretched is more comfy, but it's still difficult to stay stretched out without anything to rest your elbows on. I mainly ride on the 'tops' or at the point where they curve round to become the 'horns', it's quite comfy that way, like drving a truck with a big steering wheel....


----------



## skwerl (27 Jun 2008)

dudi said:


> what are bull horns like to ride on? do they take much getting used to?



no but they stretch you out further. they're good for honking.
I had thema long while ago and switched back to drops eventually.
B/Horns also add twitchiness to the steering. Because they're flat they don't add the pendulum stability to the forks that drops do.


----------



## Jakob (30 Jun 2008)

I've used bullhorns for the last 3 years and find them ideal for city cycling. You got multiple hand positions, so you can be cruising, streamlining, honking, etc.
 My bike

Jakob


----------



## dudi (1 Jul 2008)

Lovely looking bike, Jakob. 
I like the look of the bull horns... maybe when I need a change again I'll look into getting some and tryin them out.


----------

